# July Full Moon Hot Offshore Bite



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mangrove snapper tend to go 'crazy' during the full moon periods. The full moon for July is 7/19/16 @ 6:59 P.M. We will be fishing a few days after the full of the moon. The weather prediction is picture Florida perfect. This should be a great one! 
But first, let's take a quick preview of the mountain of fish caught by the 29 dedicated anglers on this 44 hour Florida Fisherman trip 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:

10 A. M. Friday morning: As we approach the famous John's Pass Boardwalk, we see, waving gently in the warm Florida breeze, the ultimate sign of freedom, the American Flag. We are a proud people; proud and FREE!


We have been, are, and will always be, the Land of the FREE because of the dedicated men and women who serve in the strongest, best equipped, most proficient, military ever known to mankind. Representing Saufley Field Navy base, Pensacola, Florida, are two of America's finest, Mister Christopher Jeans, and Mister Alan King, drove 495 miles to fish with us on the Florida Fisherman ll; what an honor. Boy! Could they ever fish. Catch Chris's big king fish fight 18 seconds into the video at the end of this report:


And now the rest of the story:
Will & Jon go over safety procedures. Let's go!

Mr. John Martin, cruse director & fishing advisor, goes over a few 'tricks of the trade' with Mrs. Stephanie Williams. Stephanie is the proud wife of a United States Marine:

On the long way out, let's troll for kings. Mr. Martin is always there to help:


Sun down, we are 100 miles off Madeira Beach and ready go to work on that 'Mountain of fish.'


Pensacola's Saufley Field can be proud of these men:

Stephanie listened to what John had to say:

Not bad for stop number one, not bad at all:

And this is just the beginning:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Even our Captain, Captain Bryon Holland, gets in on the action:

Sun-up is 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time. Tammy, you outdid yourself this time. Only the freshest blueberries are good enough for this Master Chef:


Captain Bryon is still showing us how it's done:



Hold on! Now that's no mangrove snapper:

Looks like NOAA neglected to tell the AJ's that they no longer exist:

That 'Mountain' is looking good. This is box number two:

Once again, John leads by EXAMPLE!

Make that twice. This is a BIG one!


The kings are running huge:


And ready for a fight:


Saufley Field will never be the same:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

All American reds were 'Vented & Released.' 

Well! Our 44 hour, 'Mountain of Fish' trip is, for this weekend, almost over. But first! 'One more before Dinner:' We ended up with well over 400 mangrove snapper:

Talk about 'Dinner,' that hot off the grill, cooked to order, steak dinner is a real masterpiece:

Now that was a meal never to be forgotten. We are stuffed, and ever so fished-out tired. Our air conditioned bunks are calling out to us. Take us home Captain John.
Now that was one quick night. Our new friends Christopher & Alan are all smiles:

Take that picture...This is one to remember:

Will & Jon will be busy for a long time:

Stephanie, that Marine husband of yours can be proud of his wife; I know we are:

Talk about a BIG boy:

In the money jack pot winners:

Hope you can 'Name the fish.' I sure can't!


Hope you enjoyed our report as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. Be sure to 'Catch' the short, action packed, video of our trip:
https://youtu.be/CK-xVrtSZy4

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Some of those King Fish are great Smokers.
Any weight on them?
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Agreed 100% Weights ranged from 40 to just over 50 pounds.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

What are the best sized snapper to eat? I have only caught the inshore smaller ones. Are the big ones as good to eat?

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Jeff, as far as I am concerned the bigger mangos are just as tasty as the smaller ones. 
Now when we talk about the look-a-like big brother to the mangrove snapper, the cubera, that's a complete different story. They are terrible eating.


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Thanks - Maybe one day I will be able to join your crew on a trip and find out for myself.

That would be a great time and adventure .

Jeff


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Honor*

:notworthy: It would be a great honor to welcome you to the Florida Fisherman.


----------

